# Please urgent help with unusual subject...!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Lately I've been feeling terribly sorry for my cats. My heart cringes thinking of them and coming back home from work in the evening. They're always sitting there, don't even go out these days, always waiting for me, to play with them, give them attention, pet them... My stomach is upset from all the pain. What kind of a life is that, maybe they were better off as strays living in the streets...? I feel such sorrow, pity, compassion... I have moments I feel I'm choking from what I've done taking them in and such a huge responsibility.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> ....... coming back home from work in the evening. They're always sitting there, don't even go out these days......What kind of a life is that...... I feel such sorrow, pity, compassion.


You want them to compose a symphony or write a Pulitzer prize winning novel while you're at work? Maybe win a Nobel Peace Prize? They're cats...... they sit around whether they are inside or outside. You've described over and over and over and over the strays being starved for attention when you go down to feed them... how is that different than your inside cats?


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would say your cats are fine. They enjoy your attention and they have each other when you are at work. Don't stress!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

MowMow said:


> They're cats...... they sit around whether they are inside or outside.


So right!

Guy, my outside friend, loves to sit around if I'm working outside. He doesn't want inside even thought there are coyotes, raccoons and possibly a threat from raptors outside.

I know the sort of thing you're feeling. How can you know when a cat is satisfied with its life?

There's Missy over there sleping in her bed on the couch. I'm not sure what she'd prefer to be doing. Probably eating if I put human food (chicken) out for her. She comes to me and meows. I do all that I can think of for her. It's no good. Then she shrugs (that's what it feels like), and it's off to the window to check for birds. Or off to one of her sleeping spots.

Have you considered getting them an iPad. :razz:


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

They probably sleep the whole time you're home and only get up when they know it's time for you to come so they can guilt trip you into spoiling them rotten 

My cat is most active in the early morning and evenings. When I'm home on the weekends and can observe her, she actually does sleep hours during the middle of the day. Don't feel badly. They are safe, happy, and worried and fretted over...it's a much better life than being infested, chased and in danger while living out on the streets.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I know what you mean. I have a single cat, so he doesn't even have the advantage of having other cats around to play with.

All I can say is, he's a very happy guy. I think cats adapt to almost any circumstance they're in. They don't have the mental ability to compare or contrast anything, so they just accept whatever situation they're in. I bet your kitties are very content.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, guys I'm starting to feel better... What hurts me the most is that their worlds seem to revolve around me. They hardly ever choose something over being with me, on my lap, playing (with wand toys) with me, sleeping next to me. If I hang the same toy up, they won't even look at it, but if I wave it myself, any toy is great fun. They're like music boxes that stand still until the moment I come near them and then they start to dance. I guess this is because they were rescued from the streets, so no consideration whatsoever was made to affinity potential, and they don't trust each other one bit, they fear each other and moving around is dangerous for them. Part of me says this is better than the streets, but part of me, especially now that I'm not protecting them from the cold and rain, feels very guilty. If I open the door, however, they don't want to go out or leave, they're VERY sure they want to be home, so I guess it's better for them this way....


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Why not get a mechanical toy ? I have a toy that wobbles and has like a raccoon type tail on it and it wiggles around the floor and my cats go nuts with it cause it brings out the predator in them sneaking up on it and pouncing. I also saw a toy the other day that turns on every 15 mins or so and wiggles a mini wand/feather thing. You suction cup it to a door or wall and it turns on thru out the day. This could give their day a little pick me up.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, sounds nice! Do you have the name or a link?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

When I was a one cat rookie and told my vet I wa sthinking of agetting another so that Fay wouldn't be lonley during the day she said "You don;'t need to, they just sleep all day". Weekends have proven this to be true. 

Also, did you see "Must Love Cats" this weekend? Did you see all the cats in cages? That's where they'd be if it weren't for you


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How about I leave their dry food in several places around the house where they have to be a bit creative to be able to eat, like in a small cardboard box they have to sneak into, a big bag they have to get into, an ajar cabinet door, a half-lidded box and such?

Nah, they'll wait for me to come back home and meow for me to put food on a plate.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Or only the smartest cat will eat


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i feel guilty about leaving our kitties at home too while we are at work, but the days that i take off work, i realize like what the others have said, they sleep and/or just lounge anyway. 

as long as you acknowledge them and give them love when you are home, i'm sure they are more than content with that


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

They have each other,and the run of the house. They're probably VERY happy! But your straymommy's intuition seems to be picking something up. See if you can take them visiting cat-loving friends,or perhaps a nature walk-if possible. ALWAYS harnessed or on a carrier.

My Robin is a social butterfly who likes to see the big ol' world and his human 'fan club' lol! I get him out at least once a day.

But NO cat wants to be on the streets.

OH! and if you take them out in nature, be sure they're Frontlined!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey strays! hello...I never thought about what cats do during the day...My wife has been home most of our married life so I guess I never gave it much thought as to what cats do when the 'parents' are at work....As for my three over the years, they heard and learned the sound of my car or door and mostly would be at the door when I came in......and they would greet me.....another thing I used to do when I wondered where they were was to hollar "Headcount!" and very shortly they would come from whereever they were...then a treat or some petting and off they would go again. (Probably to sleep).
IN your case, why not get a nannie camera and film the main room where they might be and see what happens...maybe close off BR doors etc to minimize where they might sleep? Probably a useful investment for other purposes too.
BEcause our cats are stictly indoor cats, I mounted two dog kennels in porch windows that they can sit in and feel the outside air, sleep in the sun, or watch the front yard (north exposure) and occassionally talk to the less fortunate strays that dot the neighborhood in the city. they are up high enough to make face to face touching not possible....tho this won't work for most owners, it gives them something to do when us adults don't have time to play.....to get to the porches, I installed cat doors btw.

I'm guessing your cats 'know' when it is time for you to arrive...if you do the camera and you come home about the same time each day, I wonder what they will do if you are late? (on purpose for the test).....


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> How about I leave their dry food in several places around the house where they have to be a bit creative to be able to eat, like in a small cardboard box they have to sneak into, a big bag they have to get into, an ajar cabinet door, a half-lidded box and such?
> 
> .How about I take a short piece of toilet paper and hold it above little Kermit kitten and watch him jump to grab it and I used to let it flutter to the floor and he would pounce on it? It was fun for both of us till wife broke up the game...."You Idiot, do you know what you are teaching him?" Duh,,,now if a roll of T paper is left out, he will shred it...even do it on the holder..paper towels too...ten years later SHE still brings this shredded mess to me and stares at me...Kermit and I just look at each other and smile.
> 
> ...


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey I like the kennel idea, that would cover my screenless porch window so it could be open and kitty couldn't get out.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

When you're home pamper them and pay attention to them. Spend 'quality time' devoted just to them. Make sure you get in at least 3 hrs of play time a week. 

Enrich their environment. Those little cat grass things from PetSmart are for wimps. I bought the munchkins a sq yard of sod last Saturday and put it out by the pool (which is enclosed). What, you don't have an 1800 sq ft screend in pool enclosure for your cats? Shame on you. It's the only reason I have it. They hang out on or under the beach chairs that I draped towels over and put towels under so that they can have kitty pool cabannas. The towels need to be changed every 2 days or sooner if it rains. 

Someone mentioned feeder crickets the other day. Release some feeder crickets in the house and let them chase them down. If they breed that's a plus. You won't have to buy more. 

Nip, sit down and share some nip with them several nights a week. You can substitute alcohol for yourself. 

I'm not so sorry for my kitties after all, they have it pretty good.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The truth is most cats sleep a lot during the day....and don't second guess yourself that you're giving them a less interesting life.....scrounging for food, watching out for predatory dogs, hawks, coyotes, bully cats, having to brave extreme heat and cold, getting sick from infections, fleas, parasites......and only having a life span of maybe 3-5 years at best....your cats are living the goood life with a human that adores them! Pat yourself on your back!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You guys are right. Each time I get into one of those guilt-trips again where I think they're bored and under-stimulated, I'll come back and reread this thread.


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

My current cat is retired breeding cat (Maine ****). She spent at least a year of her life in cage-granted it was probably a very large attractive cage (think very small room made of glass- people buying expensive kittens would be inspecting the cattery) but she would have shared it with at least several other queens too so not much room per cat. More importantly there is no way they had much human interaction with so many cats. I think that is where she picked up this bad habit of biting people. Whenever I question the wisdom of my son having 3 cats in his tiny apartment I think of my girl in her cage. She wishes she'd had it so good! Your cats are fine. The cats to feel sorry for are the ones who don't have homes or who live in cages.


----------



## edieparnaby (Apr 6, 2012)

Straysmommy said:


> Thank you, guys I'm starting to feel better... What hurts me the most is that their worlds seem to revolve around me. They hardly ever choose something over being with me, on my lap, playing (with wand toys) with me, sleeping next to me.....


Do you have windows that have a view of a bird feeder? If not, try a bird feeder that attaches to the window. I'm always the center of attention until the birds show up.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I used to have a very bad problem of pigeons nesting outside my window on the A/C box. Ever since I've had cats, not one pigeon has passed by! I'm anyway not allowed to feed birds out the window by the landlord, because they poop down on the building entrance. Nevertheless, the cats don't have it that bad - they do see birds in the sky now and then from the window, and hear - sometimes also see - all the stray cats downstairs and the dogs. I can't afford a cat tree, but each window has a very tall home ladder where they can perch as much as they please. Only one of them likes to do that, though.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

seattlecoon said:


> My current cat is retired breeding cat (Maine ****). She spent at least a year of her life in cage.


Two of mine were breeding Queens spayed late in lfe and my vet tells me one of them was definitely isolated from the males in her house. Now she has a 2300 sq ft house with 3 1/2 cat trees and an 1800 sq ft screen in outside area all equipted for kitty comfort. She's really come up in the world and she loves me for it. I wonder if she misses her kittens. Mia is so kitten like it's hard to imagine her as a mom.

Here we go, I'm being meowpaged.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*puzzle feeders during the day and music, too*

straysmommy,

you mentioned leaving treats in hiding places while you were gone, and i DO think that would be a good idea. you might be surprised when you come home one day and find out that the treats were actually found and eaten. imagine what fun they had sniffing it out! and the thrill of finding the bounty! just be sure to be creative and put them in different places so the bully doesn't end up eating them all. that might be challenging, i know.

also, if you can actually leave a window open (with screen securely in place, of course), so your kitties can breathe in the fresh air AND watch all the action outside while you're gone, they might really like that, too.

and do you leave a radio on when you're gone? i switch it up and sometimes have easy listening on or else some good talk radio so angel can be entertained. sometimes we even stick in a dvd for her ("So Many Feathers" and "Better Birdwatching in the West" are both EXCELLENT!) and we just check them out at the library for free so no worries about spending money. :razz:

we've done all these things with angel and i swear she has been transformed from what everyone at the shelter thought was a mean old unsociable kitty who didn't like to play, into a totally sweet, playful, adventurous, and athletic little girl. we couldn't be happier for her! i know your kitties are so happy being inside with you. they just love you so much that you hate being away from them, of course.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Our vet recommended leaving dry food or dry treats round the apartment for the girls to find. It suits their 'hunter gatherer' nature, much like the treat balls you can get (which we do infact have, but Evie turns into a wild cat!). 

Our apartment is pretty much a cat playground. We have tunnels (including a great three way tunnel), circuit toys, balls, cat trees, interactive toys. Anything to keep them stimulated. They use these things a lot, but I'm not going to lie- they spend increasing amounts of time asleep! 

So I wouldn't worry, your cats will be perfectly content. We have to be careful not to perceive our cats as having too many human traits or emotions. They are cats- quite content to be cuddled, fed, played with and sleep a lot!


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Can I just add that i currently have 5, yes 5 fosters in my home - now to be fair 4 are kittens and don't take up more space than a bathroom-these are the babies I plan for. but the 5th, well she needs an only home something fierce really gets aggressive with other animals and cannot tolerate a cage at the shelter (hence being in my 'spare' bedroom - it was either that or she would be put to sleep) talk about a lonely terror but she loves on people like there is no tomorrow and even if she only gets 15-20 minutes of attention on a given day she is better off, I know it, besides she is on petfinder and in the midst of leash training and she will catch somebodies eye and someday have a home of her own. So for now she lives in a bedroom when she shredded open a bag of food, overate, puked on the carpet and cries for attention when she hears me call my own kitties to dinner. now if you want to see kitties in need, i see them by the dozens, as have you. on the streets. daily. and in spades! your 2 at home have been rescued (by you) from true need and brought to home and happiness, honestly I think people sometimes get in one mode of thinking (I do it all the time...especially the 'i gotta help make it better or help fix it mode') then we don't realize that we finished. 

Your Prince & Princess are rescued, past tense. They are happy. They lounge around like happy well to do kitties and wait for mama; their light, their love, their slave (lol) to come home and be loved on daily. They move on better and faster than we do and I really think yours have. You did well. Rescue mission completed. Life long parenting mission to fur kids begun, throttle back on the worry meter and enjoy because they sure seem to be enjoying you. First part of the mission done and completed with highest honors, second part in progress......by the way this drives me crazy when people say it to me but I cannot help myself: relax a little and enjoy what you have.
n


----------



## the_albino_1 (Apr 13, 2012)

At my local Wal-Mart they sell an item call a Frolicat. It's a laser pointer that stands on it's own. Only bad thing is it appears to shut off after 15 minutes. Here is a link:
Amazon.com: FroliCat BOLT Interactive Laser Pet Toy: Pet Supplies

I personally think you've done a wonderful thing by adopting the strays that you have. As most everyone else has said, you have done a great thing and they are grateful. And I'm sure they are just snoozin' away during the day and know when you are suppose to come back home so they wait in anticipation.


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Both of my cats' hobbies include: eating, sleeping, sleeping, sitting, grooming, playing, sleeping, sleeping...

Believe me...they're not sitting around thinking about how they're not able to travel across Europe because they're at your place. 

As long as you feed them, play with them and show some love...they're just fine.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

my cats' hobbies include: eating, sleeping, sleeping, ralphing up hairballs, sitting, grooming, playing, ralphing, sleeping, sleeping...


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave_ph said:


> my cats' hobbies include: eating, sleeping, sleeping, ralphing up hairballs, sitting, grooming, playing, ralphing, sleeping, sleeping...


And let's not forget obnoxiously loud grooming of the bum. If it's too quiet in my apartment, I have to shoo them to the other room because they're a little bit too loud for me to not have nightmares.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Dorky_GiGi said:


> And let's not forget obnoxiously loud grooming of the bum. If it's too quiet in my apartment, I have to shoo them to the other room because they're a little bit too loud for me to not have nightmares.


This is so true! My OH always asks "what's that noise?!" when one of the girls is 'having a clean' on our bed!


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

Abbie said:


> This is so true! My OH always asks "what's that noise?!" when one of the girls is 'having a clean' on our bed!


Ha! Same with my husband! Just the other day he said "what's that slurping noise?" He didn't like the answer one bit.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh the slurping at bedtime


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh yes...the butt slurp. Why do they have to do it so loud as compared the rest of their bodies??


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not really understanding what you're feeling bad about. When I brought Jack in from the outside, he was understandably scared at first. However right now after about a year and a half of strictly indoor living, he has no wish to go outside. 

He doesn't always, but frequently follows me. Sometimes he looks at me with a very loving, grateful expression in his eyes. Instead of being the scared cat he was outside, he is now content and safe indoors. He no longer needs to worry about his next meal, if it's going to be cold or wet from the rain, running from other aggressive cats or predators like coyotes, or scared of strangers hurting him.

He spends his days lounging on a cushioned chair and looking at the birds outside, squirrels running by or the wind blowing the treetops. He plays with Miu the other cat or Rocky the dog. He eats three times a day. He sleeps in the afternoon when I'm at work, he sleeps after dinner and he sleeps overnight. That's just what cats do. They sleep and lounge for a large part of their lives after kittenhood.

I don't mind being a cat slave. He's a good boy and he deserves to have a good life after living out in the streets. His actions and expressions say it all: he was brought in from the outside and placed strictly indoors yet now he is content and he is happy.

It's the same with your three. You rescued them from a short life off the streets. Cats are intuitive. They know when you genuinely love and care for them. They love you and are grateful to you for saving them. As I said, I'm not sure what you are upset about. You saw their lives outside and wished to help them. Yet now that they are safe you are having doubts about their lack of freedom? It's kinda perplexing.

Perhaps it's a personal thing. Perhaps you're feeling the weight of being responsible for the three of them now that they are totally dependent on you as a provider and it's starting to feel like a burden. Yes, there are times when I feel overwhelmed with taking care of my 2 cats, 1 dog and 1 chinchilla. However, when I think of what might have happened had I not taken them in, then I feel the opposite. I know that if I didn't do it, they'd likely be worse off. Then I go give one of them a big hug and I feel much better.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, I'm overwhelmed by their total dependence on me. If they got along a bit and got something positive out of the relationship between them, I'd feel relieved. 

This morning I got up to one cat lying asleep on either side of me on the bed, and the third sleeping on her back, paws up in the air, deep in the huge bean bag in the living room. Those are the times I really see that they're better off now...


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

How long have your 3 co-habited? It's taken about a year and a half for Miu to stop beating on Jack so much (she still does occasionally but WAY less than before). 

She used to be so disgusted with him that if he so much as looked at her, she would go smack him around. She never lost an opportunity to remind him who was the boss. However now she'll let him walk with her sometimes. After dinner, they'll both disappear together and have a play session in the basement. Maybe you haven't given them enough time together.

That is so sweet! Mine don't sleep with me. The closest is if Miu sleeps behind me on my office chair and I feel the warm of her body and paws against my behind. 

It could be their personality or the way you are with them. Nevertheless, I'm sure there are a lot of members here who would want to have loving cats like yours!

But yes, my dog follows my mother everywhere. She says she finds it tiring sometimes like her movements and freedom are restricted so I understand what you mean. I wish my cats followed me so I would know if they're getting themselves into trouble or not.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Are you sure it even has anything to do with you personally? I know my cats seem to worship me and want to be around me but both of them would be just fine if they belonged to someone else. Would MowMow miss the ear sucking and kneading my girl humps? Probably, but his life sure wouldn't end if he lived in Marie's house or Becky's house. It has nothing to do with him worshipping me or his life being all about me.. it has to do with me being his caretaker. 

Him living inside has essentially turned him into an eternal carefree kitten. He gets to spend his time chasing bugs and laying in the sun and eating without a worry about anything more serious than me being 5 minutes late with his dish. He looks to me for everything because I provide everything and it sure beats the alternative for him.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

They've been with me 15, 9 and 2.5 months. I'm optimistic and patient, but the tension between them and the constant need for my reassurance saddens me.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Well then in essence they're only lived together as 3 cats for about 2.5 months. You really gotta give them more time. They previously had a large range to live when they were outside and now they're cohabiting in an apartment together. You need to give them time to adapt to each other and settle down in their current living conditions. It took my two 1.5 yrs to get to a comfortable level. One of them is very submissive so imagine if he wasn't. It would have taken even longer.

I can understand a bit. When I got Miu I didn't know what I was getting myself into. I almost returned her to the shelter cuz I felt so overwhelmed. She can and has definitely hurt me physically, however, I'm so glad I didn't give her back.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, I keep reminding myself that things will only get easier with time. Sometimes I think (antropomorphizing here) maybe they project onto each other all the difficulty of adjusting to a new surroundings, new scents and sounds, new routine and all the fears they have of the new situation. I think this because of their huge change when I reassure them. When I came home from work about 2 hours ago, they were a bunch of nerves each, hissing at each other, running from each other, a mess. I did as I do every night, devote some 15' to each, total focus on them, go with their flow whatever they want, brush them, play with them, feed them, talk to them and lie on the floor with them, then go on to the next and do the same thing. Now they're each relaxed, watching through the window peacefully or lounging, not a sound... The newcomer, when I'm lying next to her, looks all around, at the pictures on the wall, etc., like she only then, when feeling reassured, can relax enough to get to really know her new surroundings. Cats are great pretenders and hide their insecurities very well, she behaved from the first minute here like she'd always lived here, but I think she's still working at feeling safe at home...


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Do all of them have a place for themselves? Sometimes they need a personal hideout to chill in and calm down. I'm not sure how you would do it tho.

When I had a litterbox prob with Miu, I put her in a huge dog kennel. Sometimes overnight. Jack never went in there so it was her little haven. After she was succesfully re-trained, I removed the kennel and she was no longer confined. After that tho, she was more mellow with Jack and Rocky the dog. I don't know if that was a coincidence.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a huge dog kennel in the living room, but none of them has chosen it as their safe place. They each have their safe corners, though, which they chose themselves. I also realize that I'm feeling guilty because I've restricted a lot the amount of time I let them be in the street. I used to take them out with me for about 1-2 hours every day, now only about 30-60' and only on days they beg too much.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Of course they'd love to be out running around pretending to be the great hunters
but every time there's a thunderstorm and they're crying for me turn it off I give them a lecture on how tough outddor kitties have it.

Then I go change the wet towels on their poolside kitty cabanas. 

They don't have it so bad.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Straysmommy said:


> I have a huge dog kennel in the living room, but none of them has chosen it as their safe place. They each have their safe corners, though, which they chose themselves. I also realize that I'm feeling guilty because I've restricted a lot the amount of time I let them be in the street. I used to take them out with me for about 1-2 hours every day, now only about 30-60' and only on days they beg too much.


Playtime. Cat trees, Marie can find you a good deal.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

His life would NOT by any means end if he came to live with me. Now send him to me. 





MowMow said:


> Are you sure it even has anything to do with you personally? I know my cats seem to worship me and want to be around me but both of them would be just fine if they belonged to someone else. Would MowMow miss the ear sucking and kneading my girl humps? Probably, but his life sure wouldn't end if he lived in Marie's house or Becky's house. It has nothing to do with him worshipping me or his life being all about me.. it has to do with me being his caretaker.
> 
> Him living inside has essentially turned him into an eternal carefree kitten. He gets to spend his time chasing bugs and laying in the sun and eating without a worry about anything more serious than me being 5 minutes late with his dish. He looks to me for everything because I provide everything and it sure beats the alternative for him.


----------



## mandr (Mar 13, 2012)

Straysmommy - you sound like an excellent cat parent. I'd give them more time to adjust to one another and try not to feel guilty. I have often found we as humans inadvertently project our anxieties onto our companion animals. They have an ability to sense our bad days and offer comfort, but also to take advantage of our weaknesses and guilt. I am not sure if there has ever been a pet parent who doesn't feel pangs of guilt when they have to leave for work, other obligations, etc. You are providing so well for your kitties, that I would feel confident in the knowledge you are doing so much for them. If you're happy, they'll have a happy life.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

No If they were stray they would eventually end up dead. I know you don't want that. I suck up too much to my cats though it's not good for them. You are the one who is feeling guilty not the cats. Be strong. I know it's hard but be strong. Know you are doing what is best for the cats not what they want. It's hard. It's like knowing your cat is fat and knowing you need to put the cat on a better diet but saying to yourself (feeling guildty) but they look at me like they are starving. You have to be stronger. Guilt is the problem. It's like your doctor saying you need to lose weight and then you eat unhealthy and then you feel guilty. Stop! You have to think what is best for your cats not the guilty feelings you are feeling

Kathy


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

hi straysmommy,

i have three cats and have also spent some long illness times when i had to stay in bed (even went so far as to put the dishes in my bed with an empty folger's container full of food  but when i'm well, the cats' lives still revolve around me. i tell them to go out, live a little, make friends, but do they listen? of course not. 

but what i have found to be invaluable is the bergan turbo scratcher Cat Products - Star chaser, Turbo scratcher, Replacement pads, Big scratch, Double scratch you can even decide you like it so much that you get a cyclone and a catnip hurricane Star chaser cat toy with lighted LED ball and catnip

i know it will sound like i own stock in the company, but i don't. it's just that out of all the toys i have, that they consistently lose interest in and wait for me to have interactive play time with, they always like to amuse themselves with this toy. all of them. they never seem to get tired of playing alone.

there are a couple of drawbacks but they're small: #1: the scratching part is cardboard that you buy refills for, and the little shreds get all over your carpet. i took clear shipping tape and put over the holes in the bottom and that really keeps a lot of it from making such a mess.

#2: it makes a very distinctive sound so you probably don't want it in your bedroom. i live downtown and can hear the roller skate/skate boarders going down the sidewalk at any given time of night or day so it doesn't bother me but that's kind of the sound it makes.

other than those two things, i would say this is the perfect toy. if you really want to see them go nuts for it, sprinkle some catnip into the cardboard thing, they love it.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

Someone on this forum mentionned ''Hexbugs'', I just ordered two on line. Apparently cats love them! And they are a great source of entertainment for them.

As for your cats greeting you at the door when you get back from work with that look on their faces... 
Well I mostly work from home, so I am here with all 8 of them pretty much all the time, but the two days per week I must work out of the house, they greet me the same way, as if I was gone for so long...
Don't worry, your cats greeting you only mean they love you and can't wait for you to be back to play with them, hug them and spend some quality time together!

sandyrivers


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

At least my cats, are so good at manipulating feelings! Once, I had finished feeding "all the tuna you can eat" to the strays downstairs when a man sat down on a bench, about to eat a ham sandwich. These 2 strays sat beneath him and cried so pitifully he gave them the ham in his sandwich, even though I swore to him that they were being greedy. They're soo good at manipulating feelings!


----------

